# Military uniform fashion (split from: 2014 Iraq in Crisis)



## OldSolduer (31 Aug 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> It was only a matter of time.... Speaking of which!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll join you in the push to wear fedoras into combat......despite what other ruddy duddy RSMs say....


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> .......  This guy is my new hero, bringing style to the battlefield, one dead jihadi at a time!




Maybe he is Scottish?  The Scots have been wearing 'plaid' into battle for centuries.   ;D  


Jim

Bring back the 'Robin Hood Field Caps'.   It would fall in line with the Pips and Crowns discussion.


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Aug 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Maybe he is Scottish?  The Scots have been wearing 'plaid' into battle for centuries.   ;D
> 
> 
> Jim
> ...



That's brilliant!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (31 Aug 2014)

Haven't seen that much panache since the days of 'Mad Mike' Hoare


----------



## Kirkhill (31 Aug 2014)

Panache you say?  Nobody does panache like the Italians.  The Alpini - A fedora with a feather in it.

And it works well as a unisex fashion statement - in both DEUs and Camouflage.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Sep 2014)

It seems the Iraqi's aren't the only ones getting in on battlefield fashion... Assad's forces know how to fight with style...






One handing an AK with a blazer, popped collar and cigarette in hand!  Not a single #### (you know what) was given that day!


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> It was only a matter of time.... Speaking of which!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I way too cynical because the first thing that came to mind when I saw this was, "I wonder if the guy without the beret's in their Reserves, and this is all they get?"  >


			
				Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Panache you say?  Nobody does panache like the Italians.  The Alpini - A fedora with a feather in it.
> 
> And it works well as a unisex fashion statement - in both DEUs and Camouflage.


Never mind the Oktoberfest hats with one feather - how about a hat & helmet with LOADS o' feathers!








AND they put Rifle Regiments to shame when they march fast, too!  

Not that they can't take a joke about the 180 paces/minute thing ....


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Sep 2014)

Captain Alberto Bertorelli from "Allo Allo".  "What a mistakea to makea"  loved that character.  Same chicken on his head.


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Sep 2014)

> AND they put Rifle Regiments to shame when they march fast, too!



Can you say cardio-vascular fitness?  Playing a tuba on the dead run..... Useful characteristic for a stretcher-bearer.


----------



## dimsum (2 Sep 2014)

Speaking of hats with feathers - Royal Australian Armoured Corps slouch hat with Emu feathers.







And in the "OH GOD MY EYES!" side of the house, the RAAF General Purpose Uniform    >


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Sep 2014)

Strewth!

Just what background are they trying to blend with?  Legoland?


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Captain Alberto Bertorelli from "Allo Allo".  "What a mistakea to makea"  loved that character.  Same chicken on his head.


And when they want something just a bit lower key, a fez!


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Sep 2014)

Nothing beats a beret as big as an XL pizza:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chasseurs_Alpins


----------



## cupper (2 Sep 2014)

Still having a hard time wrapping my head around these when I saw them on the news during the recent fighting.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Sep 2014)

Let me know if you can see this one  ;D






Popped Collar..... Check
Aviators..... Check
Freshly Combed Hair.... Check
Stylin Blazer.... Check
Cigarette in one hand..... Check
AK brandished in the other.... Check

Not a single #### was given that day!


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Sep 2014)

> AND they put Rifle Regiments to shame when they march fast, too!



Tony, Rifle Regiments march at 140 and Double at 220 paces per minute. They do not run.

I won't go into all the jokes about the Second World War Italian runners and direction of the run!!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Sep 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Am I way too cynical because the first thing that came to mind when I saw this was, "I wonder if the guy without the beret's in their Reserves, and this is all they get?"  >Never mind the Oktoberfest hats with one feather - how about a hat & helmet with LOADS o' feathers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!  Clearly there is a direct correlation between your ability to play the tuba while running and your ability to conduct a hasty attack!


----------



## dapaterson (2 Sep 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Let me know if you can see this one  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bearded guy in civvies firing one-handed?

Clearly from CANSOFCOM.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Bearded guy in civvies firing one-handed?
> 
> Clearly from CANSOFCOM.



Were the 'reentry shields' a give away?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Sep 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Let me know if you can see this one  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a Boss.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Sep 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a beret as big as an XL pizza....









   2nd Irish?


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Sep 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> 2nd Irish?



No comparison... the Caubeen can also be used as a sleeping bag (after the Irish pub closes)  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Sep 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> It was only a matter of time.... Speaking of which!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, my first thought when I saw that was not for the Fedora adorned soldier, but for the other two: What's the point of wearing camouflage if you are also wearing a SAR tech bright red beret that says "here I am - target".

Oh, and on the RAAF uniforms: they are to hide yourself on a badly maintained Tarmac. Probably works fine until the pilot that didn't see you runs you over with  a prop plane.


----------



## Haggis (3 Sep 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> No comparison... the Caubeen can also be  *has been * used as a sleeping bag (after the Irish pub closes)  ;D



FTFY


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (3 Sep 2014)

Things I learned today......

Apparently PFD's are a perfectly good substitute for ballistic plates if your coming up against 7.62x39  ;D


----------



## Tibbson (4 Sep 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Things I learned today......
> 
> Apparently PFD's are a perfectly good substitute for ballistic plates if your coming up against 7.62x39  ;D



And it doesnt impede arm mobility as much as ballistic water wings.


----------



## dimsum (5 Sep 2014)

Are those gardening gloves?  Please tell me those are gardening gloves.


----------



## McG (5 Sep 2014)

... The next thing in military fashion is going to be inspired by the Village People.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Sep 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Are those gardening gloves?  Please tell me those are gardening gloves.



Yah just had to tend to the lawn...... you know..... with bullets  ;D


----------



## Lightguns (5 Sep 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... The next thing in military fashion is going to be inspired by the Village People.



Ohhh my goodness, Those pants are tight!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Sep 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Ohhh my goodness, Those pants are tight!



Spanish Legion, they also march very quickly http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0a4_1397166146 and gave the world Nacho Vidal (Spanish porn actor)


----------



## Lightguns (5 Sep 2014)

With tight drawers like that, I would be amazed if a fella could make any of his own swimmers!


----------



## Haggis (5 Sep 2014)

http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=116188.0;attach=46410

He's looking at me!  He sees me!!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2014)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Tony, Rifle Regiments march at 140 and Double at 220 paces per minute. They do not run.


FYI, Bersaglieri "race" pace ("passo di corsa" in Italian, as seen in the video) is 180.  That Rifle doubling must be pretty brisk.



			
				Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I won't go into all the jokes about the Second World War Italian runners and direction of the run!!


Nothing I wouldn't have already heard - e.g., Why do Italian tanks have a foward gear in addition to four reverse gears?  In case the enemy gets behind them.   ;D

I'm surprised the Greek presidential guard hasn't come up yet ....




... with an homage to Marilyn Monroe  >


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (6 Sep 2014)




----------



## Danjanou (6 Sep 2014)

Apparently RoyalDrew and others have discovered this particular thread from our cousins at ARRSE http://www.arrse.co.uk/community/threads/african-infantryman-of-the-year.126106/


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Sep 2014)

Should be march at 140 and Double at 180 ppm. Don't know why I posted 220 below:

Quote from: Rifleman62 on September 02, 2014, 20:14:33

    Tony, Rifle Regiments march at 140 and Double at 220 paces per minute. They do not run.

FYI, Bersaglieri "race" pace ("passo di corsa" in Italian, as seen in the video) is 180.  That Rifle doubling must be pretty brisk.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Sep 2014)

Let's not overlook the Indian subcontinent:


----------

